# Sunriver OR, Chelan Lake WA or ?????



## Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

Which area would you choose for a first-time visit to the Northwest?  We like the mountains and lovely scenery, as well as the ocean or a lake setting.  We love to visit places we've never been and are open to almost any place where there is a nice timeshare resort.  By that I mean clean and comfortable.  It doesn't have to have a ton of activities on sight, because we like to be out and about sightseeing a lot of the time, but it is important to us to have a really nice place to come home to.

We'd be going in early summer next year, and it will most likely be just the two of us flying in from the East Coast.  Which airport would be the most convenient?  We always rent a car, so we can see and do as much as possible in a week's time.  We're open to any and all suggestions.  We don't golf, but we like nature, swimming, and fishing, of course.  We also enjoy eating out and shopping in small towns and villages.

We'd be using our summer Cape Cod week for the exchange.  Which resorts would you put on your list?  I've seen Stoneridge Townhouses and Ridge at Sunriver, as well as a couple near Chelan Lake that look nice.  Right now the closest I've seen are several weeks in May, but I'm hoping if I start an ongoing search, something might turn up for late June.

Thanks to anyone who can make resort suggestions and help me plan this trip.

Betty


----------



## PA- (Feb 18, 2008)

Betty said:


> Which area would you choose for a first-time visit to the Northwest?  We like the mountains and lovely scenery, as well as the ocean or a lake setting.  We love to visit places we've never been and are open to almost any place where there is a nice timeshare resort.  By that I mean clean and comfortable.  It doesn't have to have a ton of activities on sight, because we like to be out and about sightseeing a lot of the time, but it is important to us to have a really nice place to come home to.
> 
> We'd be going in early summer next year, and it will most likely be just the two of us flying in from the East Coast.  Which airport would be the most convenient?  We always rent a car, so we can see and do as much as possible in a week's time.  We're open to any and all suggestions.  We don't golf, but we like nature, swimming, and fishing, of course.  We also enjoy eating out and shopping in small towns and villages.
> 
> ...




If I were on a once-in-a-lifetime visit, I wouldn't miss either Seattle (Worldmark) or the Oregon or Washington coast.  Sunriver and Chelan make for nice escapes from the rain for locals, but I wouldn't fly across country to visit them, you have pleasant lakes to visit where you live, I suspect.  Check out the TUG REVIEWS to narrow your list of resorts on the coast.  A multi-resort stay along the coast, with a night or 2 in Seattle would be great.  Any of the Islands in the Puget sound would be nice, and would probably involve a worldmark stay.  

I suggest you rent out your cape cod week, find a worldmark owner willing to rent you credits, and have that owner book the week for you.  It's a bit late for summer 08, since many of the best resorts book a year in advance or even more.  But they could probably book a multi-resort stay, if you're flexible on your itenerary.  Depoe Bay is great, Schooner Landing is in a great town (Newport, Or), Gleneden is on a nice beach.  I'm not familiar with Washington resorts, but I'm sure some of them are worthy.  It's a beautiful part of the country, but inland is very much desert (not my cup of tea).


----------



## rkconnor (Feb 18, 2008)

I have lived in the Northwest all of my life and I agree with the last opinion, that you definately want to try for Seattle.  From there you will have easy access to the moutains, the coast, the San Juan Islands and also all that Seattle has to offer.  Both Sun River and Chelan are places where Seattlites go for sun but definately not destination resorts for a first time visitor. You can also take a day trip to Victoria BC from Seattle.  Ron


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 18, 2008)

We're also planning our first vist to the Pacific NWest so I'm very interested
in this thread..(but it will be 2009 before we can make it)  I really wanted to visit Crater Lake NP and Oregon Caves..is there any convenient timeshare close by or are we better off to make this a national park lodging+ hotel trip?
Thanks!
Deb


----------



## Elan (Feb 18, 2008)

Deb from NC said:


> We're also planning our first vist to the Pacific NWest so I'm very interested
> in this thread..(but it will be 2009 before we can make it)  I really wanted to visit Crater Lake NP and Oregon Caves..is there any convenient timeshare close by or are we better off to make this a national park lodging+ hotel trip?
> Thanks!
> Deb



  Probably the best timeshare to visit the two destinations you've listed would be Running Y resort in Klamath Falls, OR.  I haven't been there, but it's relatively new, and gets good reviews (from limited reading).  IMHO, Crater Lake is easily done in one day unless you want to do hiking, etc.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks!  In your opinion is there enough to do in that area to keep us busy for a week?  We like to hike, visit national parks, museums, anything historic,
or just enjoy pretty scenery.  Can you recommend other places to visit in that area of Oregon?
Deb


----------



## PA- (Feb 18, 2008)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks!  In your opinion is there enough to do in that area to keep us busy for a week?  We like to hike, visit national parks, museums, anything historic,
> or just enjoy pretty scenery.  Can you recommend other places to visit in that area of Oregon?
> Deb




If you spent a couple of days in Klamath, a trip up the coast to the aforementioned Worldmark resorts would be a worthwhile drive for the other 5 nights.  Plus, with worldmark, there is no 7 day stay required, you could go for 8 or 9 or ?


----------



## PA- (Feb 18, 2008)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks!  In your opinion is there enough to do in that area to keep us busy for a week?  We like to hike, visit national parks, museums, anything historic,
> or just enjoy pretty scenery.  Can you recommend other places to visit in that area of Oregon?
> Deb




Another option is to spend a couple of days in Klamath and head up to St. George to see the national parks in Utah.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Betty, 

Having grown up in the Northwest, I am familiar with both areas, but have not stayed in either one.

Just to make sure you know, Sunriver and Lake Chelan are both in the eastern side of the two states.  Oregon and Washington are divided east & west by the Cascade Mountains.  The Western part of the states are the wetter and greener parts of each state.  Whereas the Eastern parts of both states are drier and "browner" parts of the states (though not as brown and dry as say here in the Southwest/CA/NV/AZ etc.)

Seattle & Portland are on the "Wet Coast" and closer to the Ocean, whereas Spokane, Yakima, Wenatchee, Bend and Pendleton etc are in the eastern areas of the state, where it is more arid and dry.

The eastern parts are the less populated and historically more agricultural.

If I were to move back to the Northwest today, I would seriously consider the eastern parts of WA or OR.

Hope the little geography lesson is helpful.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 18, 2008)

Deb from NC said:


> We're also planning our first vist to the Pacific NWest so I'm very interested
> in this thread..(but it will be 2009 before we can make it)  I really wanted to visit Crater Lake NP and Oregon Caves..is there any convenient timeshare close by or are we better off to make this a national park lodging+ hotel trip?
> Thanks!
> Deb



Deb, regardless of where you stay when you come West, if you'll be doing the Oregon Caves, (an awesome place!!!), be sure to take time to cut over to the coast and drop a ways south to Crescent City, California.  It's just south of the Oregon border.  The reason for the side trip is to visit the Giant Redwood trees that are in that area.  Incredible trees, and nothing like that growing where you live.  Then finish your week by driving up the Oregon coast.  It's all great scenery.  Not a lot of timeshares along the way, so it may be easiest to motel it.

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks all...!  Sounds like I need more than one week, especially if we want to make it to Washington as well.  (Or 2 separate vacations-1 to Oregon/N California and 1 to Washington ?)  I'll keep watching this thread for more suggestions.
(Also my apologies to Betty, I didn't mean to hijack the thread!  Hopefully we will both benefit by these great suggestions)
Thanks again,
Deb


----------



## randyz (Feb 19, 2008)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks all...!  Sounds like I need more than one week, especially if we want to make it to Washington as well.  (Or 2 separate vacations-1 to Oregon/N California and 1 to Washington ?)  I'll keep watching this thread for more suggestions.
> (Also my apologies to Betty, I didn't mean to hijack the thread!  Hopefully we will both benefit by these great suggestions)
> Thanks again,
> Deb



Deb, Unless you like rushing you will need to take more than one week to cover Washington and Oregon. I concur with the suggestions already posted. One could easily spend a week on the Oregon Coast/South-Central Oregon/North Coast of California. Using Worldmark would be ideal possibly as much as 3 x 3day stays in North Coast, South Coast and South Central regions of Oregon. Alternately, you could do a week exchange on the Oregon Coast, then take a few days drive south (Assuming flying into Portland in the North) to see the Redwoods, Oregon Dunes, Crater Lake etc.. You could consider a couple days at a B&B in Mendocino.

Recently visited the coast in your part of the continent. I would think you would find the coast/mountains/trees etc. a very interesting contrast. Hope my thoughts are of some help.

Randy


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 19, 2008)

We have stayed at Running Y many times for 1-2 days and that is plenty long at that resort.  It is not new, (although very well maintained and kept up), and there is nothing to do in the area.  I would stay at Eagle Crest in Redmond, OR and drive to Crater Lake.  Our best friends stayed at Running Y for a week, against our warnings,  and were so bored, they drove to California.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!  Since I can only get away from work for 1 week at a time, it sounds like we'll need to make several trips to do justice to the area.  Can't wait to see the coast on the other side of the country!
Deb


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with the suggestion of staying at Eagle Crest rather than Running Y especially if it is midge season at the Klamath.  Those pesky green bugs are everywhere!  We had the "misfortune" of meeting these critters during our stay at Running Y. They don't bite but they are a nuisance - couldn't even sit on the balcony because they were swarming.  We have also stayed at Eagle Crest for a week and liked it very much there.  It is a beautiful area with a lot to do, but the Oregon coast is where the really beautiful scenery is.  I'd focus on that area for a one week trip.
The problem is that very few Oregon coastal weeks come up for exchange.  Do you exchange thru II or RCI?


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 20, 2008)

I can exchange thru either....although I usually trade thru II because I like the search first option, and my Spicebush week is usually my trader.....


----------



## jacknsara (Feb 20, 2008)

Betty said:


> Which area would you choose for a first-time visit to the Northwest?  We like the mountains and lovely scenery, as well as the ocean or a lake setting. ... . just the two of us flying in from the East Coast.  ... We don't golf, but we like nature, swimming, and fishing, of course.  We also enjoy eating out and shopping in small towns and villages. ...
> We'd be using our summer Cape Cod week for the exchange.  ... I'm hoping if I start an ongoing search, something might turn up for late June. ...


Betty,
Given your stated preferences and what appears to be a strong trader, I recommend putting in an ongoing search ONLY for the Oregon coast.  You can either do that by region or by specifying acceptable resorts.  The Portland airport is probably your best bet.  If the weather is bad on the coast and there are only (two) adults, head inland a bit for some fine Pinot Noir tastings at Oregon wineries.  They are on the west side of the Cascade Mountains.  (as opposed to the majority of Washington wineries which are on the east side of the Cascades)

Its been a couple of decades since we've been to Lake Chelan, WA.  It has its features, but I guess we aren't that attracted to it.   The North Cascades  Park which is within driving distance is mostly a benefit to backpackers.  There's not much for car day tours.  Check some web sites for current info on just how much of the lake view shore burned in the forest fire a couple (?) of years ago.  I know it was big and close.  I'm not sure if it made it to shore. 

My favorite Washington spots that closely match your description include Olympic and Rainier National Parks.  No timeshare nearby - except perhaps some consider Port Townsend on the west side of Puget Sound close enough to Olympic.    
Seattle is a great city and many tourists come here.  Worldmark does have one facility in town.  There are many wineries open for (weekend?) tastings in a nearby suburb.
We don't like Ocean Shores WA where there are timeshares.  Many folks do.  I cannot recommend flying cross country to it.
You might want to study maps, including whole country maps.  Keep in mind that only three states span the entire west coast.  
Enjoy your first visit to the Northwest.
Jack


----------

